# different colored eyes



## anandcholli (Feb 8, 2010)

Today i saw one pigeon which had different colored eyes. Right eye - reddish & left eye - black in color.  I donno much about the background of that pigeon. Could you pl. tell me how is this possible?


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

From what I know it isn't common, you will find a very dark eye in a bird that is blind in that eye.Maybe he is blind in that eye not sure.


----------



## anandcholli (Feb 8, 2010)

experts ... pl. provide some more info...


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

I have two birds with the same eye color and they are not blind in either eye.

George


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Birds sometimes are born with what is known as mismatched eyes. One being a coloered eye othere being a different color. . NOW these birds let to breed can send the same over to there young. The birds them self can see just fine. You will also see split eyes where the bird can have two colors in the same eye. Just a wonder of nature.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Odd eyes are pretty common in some breeds/coloration. It seems to be associated with baldhead mostly, just like a lot of your pied birds will have split eyes ('shadows' in a colored eye, sometimes splitting it to half black half colored). Many, many of my baldhead birmingham rollers were odd eyed. They'd have one white (pearl) eye and one black (bull) eye. Makes you think you have two different birds depending on which way they're facing


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*If the bird has white feathers on the head you could have a bull eye on one side and a colored eye onthe other.Abull eye will look black. mormaly birds white white on the head have two bull eyes ,some birds with a white head will have colored eyes because they have grizzle in their make up *GEORGE


----------



## maniac (Sep 27, 2009)

Odd colored eyes in the animal world are also not uncommon. I have also known several people with mismatched eye colors. Many of my goldfish show this trait also.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heterochromia


----------



## DoveNoob (Jan 25, 2010)

can u tell me why my oops baby has Black eyes and he's like 3 months old now

i thought they shouldve had an eye color


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

DoveNoob said:


> can u tell me why my oops baby has Black eyes and he's like 3 months old now
> 
> i thought they shouldve had an eye color


dark eyes or bullseyes are a common color for white pigeons


----------

